# Dock Lights on the fly - 10/16/2016



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I've made a lot of night time trips over the past four months and the night time fishery just seems to get better and better.

On my last trip, I focused solely on docks with submerged lights and it was an exceptional outing. I will apologize in advance for the crappy pictures, but it's difficult for me to take pictures at night with my phone.

I tied on of these and got busy:










The first victim.










a few rats, then another keeper:










and another keeper:










And another one:









Even found a few trout that were willing to cooperate!










And one more keeper:










I didn't take photos of any more trout or of the undersized reds. 

Fish were all caught between 4:30 AM and sunrise. Every light was loaded with fish. 

All were caught on either the fly shown in the picture above or a pink & green Clouser minnow.

Final tally was 15 reds and 5 trout.

All fish were released.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice looking reds 60hz.
Every fish looks fat n healthy.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine looking haul!!! Even better on the fly!


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

You surprised them, they thought no one was up yet! Good job :thumbsup:.


----------

